# Chrono Time at the Range



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Well today was an interesting day "at the range". Yesterday, drove over to my Bowtech/Hoyt/PSE dealer hoping to get a peak and shoot the Destroyer 350. Of course the dealer had not received his sample yet so it was looking like a waste of a trip. I did not have my '07 Guardian with me, so I couldn't make any comparison shots with any of his other in-stock bows.

I made a decision this year, that I will shoot ALL the new bows for '10 that I am considering side-by-side with my Guardian, AND chrono them with "my" hunting arrows.

So that my trip was not a total loss, my dealer introduced me to the new Hoyt 2010 lineup. Never really considered Hoyt, as I thought they were just a "tad" overpriced and I didn't (don't) really care for their looks.

I shot the Alphaburner first. I was really, really impressed! Sure seemed FAST but of course, it was just "seat of the pants". The shop pro kept pushing the Maxxis 31 and said that was his "personal" bow. I said, sure, I'll shoot it. I could hardly tell the difference from it and the Alphaburner except for noise. The Maxxis was noticeably quieter, fast, but you "could" tell it was not "as" fast.

I kept thinking about the Hoyt product all night. Today I figured I would pay the dealer another visit, and hopefully convince him to let me shoot them again, this time side-by-side with my Guardian and with my arrows. Well, he accommodated me and we started, first, by weighing my arrow. Then we checked my draw wt (60# on the numbers), checked the Alphaburner and Maxxis (both 60# right on the nose). All three bows are 29" draw. Here are the results.

1.) Arrow: Easton ST Axis 400, 85 gr head total wt = 368 grains.
2.) My '07 Bowtech Guardian = *266 FPS* (5 shots averaged High 268 - Low 264)
3.) Hoyt Alphaburner = *298 FPS* (5 shots Averaged High 299 - Low 292)
4.) Hoyt Maxxis 31 = *286* (5 shots averaged High 286 - low 286)

Ok, so now I am thinking, "Hmmm, for the money, I would be gaining a full *30 fps* over my current bow, with no loss at all in shootability (a small, but noticeable increase in perceived noise)". I am growing impatient for the the availability of the Bowtech Destroyer 350.

Now for the "real" surprise of the day. The shop pro brings out the '10 PSE X-Force Omen. I told him no thanks, not interested. He said yeah, he knew that, but just wanted to throw one more bow into the mix for comparison, and that this is "the fastest compound bow on the market - period". Ok, let's try it. First, check draw wt., 61# @ 29". First shot through the chrono - 297 fps. WHAT???? Not possible, too slow. Second, third, 4th shots - 298 fps. Final 5th shot, 299 fps. I could not believe it. The Hoyt Alphaburner was only *1 fps slower* than the so called "fasted bow"???

I had to shoot it. And all I can say is I thought this bow (PSE) sucked! Not a fun bow for ME to shoot at all.

Anyway, I'm sure this will stir up controversy, but I am ecstatic that I actually go to make a "real" world, honest "apples-to-apples" comparison. And a bow I had no intention of shooting or liking, the Hoyt Afterburner (at least the one I shot), is really awesome.

And if anyone was wondering, no I did not buy it. I still need to shoot the Bowtech Destroyer, then I will make my decision.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

i like your review and it's an honest one, but man, seriously this omen should do a freakin lot more fps
mine set a 26.5" shot 326 fps with an ibo arrow and a 396 grains somewhere into the 313 at 71#

thanks for you review:darkbeer:


----------



## larryru (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess I better keep my 07 X-Force. It chronos a 350 gr. @ 306fps. at 56lbs. 29" dl.:mg: You are doing the right thing, shoot and test all you can. There are a lot of good bows out there this year.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

switchraph said:


> i like your review and it's an honest one, but man, seriously this omen should do a freakin lot more fps
> mine set a 26.5" shot 326 fps with an ibo arrow and a 396 grains somewhere into the 313 at 71#
> 
> thanks for you review:darkbeer:


Believe me, I think even the shop pro was blown away! We both thought, what the heck, let's throw the king of speed in there for good measure. When we saw the results, we both looked the bow over up and down, top to bottom. This was NOT to discredit it, we never really even thought about it, just expected it to blow the doors off the other bows, but it didn't. He must have chrono'd that darn thing 10 times - just to be sure. I think to satisfy my curiosity, I need to grab a "different" Omen off the rack and re-run the test.


----------



## satchmo (Oct 25, 2007)

switchraph said:


> i like your review and it's an honest one, but man, seriously this omen should do a freakin lot more fps
> mine set a 26.5" shot 326 fps with an ibo arrow and a 396 grains somewhere into the 313 at 71#
> 
> thanks for you review:darkbeer:


An IBO arrow weighs 350 grains total and has no veins. So ,someone was yanking your chain.
My GX X force [email protected] 331 fps with a 347 grain (total weight)arrow, @ 64 lbs. I would check or try a different crono. If the back light is not all the way in it will give you a false speed.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Different Chrono*

I had done a chrono check of my Guardian at the beginning of the hunting season. All things equal, except it was at a different dealer, my Guardian chronoed at 269 fps instead of the 266.

Lighting has A LOT to do with it. Both chrono's had a light kit on them. I have my own chrono, but didn't bring it with me. (I use a chrono for my competition hand gun ammo).


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

satchmo said:


> An IBO arrow weighs 350 grains total and has no veins. So ,someone was yanking your chain.
> My GX X force [email protected] 331 fps with a 347 grain (total weight)arrow, @ 64 lbs. I would check or try a different crono. If the back light is not all the way in it will give you a false speed.


350 grains at 71# gave me 326 fps with 26.5 fps. I shot it indoor with lighting kit and outdoors with sunlight through MY chronograph and with extensive testing i ended up with these results. My batteries are good and reading are consistant(within 1 fps) so i know my readings are right
and btw go shoot a 350 grains fletched and unfletched and you'll get the same result at 1 yards, i tested it in the past when some people argued on this.


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been doing my own testing with bows here, including the Destroyer. Here is what I came up with.
http://blacktailcountry.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=977

I hope this helps, or at least sheds some light on something for ya.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

I have setup about 10 omens this year..2 of them being my personal ones..and out of the box they all did IBO or better..something must really be out a whack on the one you shot..


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

switchraph said:


> 350 grains at 71# gave me 326 fps with 26.5 fps. I shot it indoor with lighting kit and outdoors with sunlight through MY chronograph and with extensive testing i ended up with these results. My batteries are good and reading are consistant(within 1 fps) so i know my readings are right
> and btw go shoot a 350 grains fletched and unfletched and you'll get the same result at 1 yards, i tested it in the past when some people argued on this.


You are actually "solidifying" my test data. I got 299 fps with the Omen shooting a heavier arrow (368 grains), at 10 lbs light draw weight. I firmly believe this bow did not live up to the manufacturers performance billing.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

737flyer said:


> You are actually "solidifying" my test data. I got 299 fps with the Omen shooting a heavier arrow (368 grains), at 10 lbs light draw weight. I firmly believe this bow did not live up to the manufacturers performance billing.


The Omen exceeds its billing in every instance, the one you shot absolutely had to be way out of tune. Maybe the shop tried to tune it and made a mess out of it?


----------



## satchmo (Oct 25, 2007)

switchraph said:


> 350 grains at 71# gave me 326 fps with 26.5 fps. I shot it indoor with lighting kit and outdoors with sunlight through MY chronograph and with extensive testing i ended up with these results. My batteries are good and reading are consistant(within 1 fps) so i know my readings are right
> and btw go shoot a 350 grains fletched and unfletched and you'll get the same result at 1 yards, i tested it in the past when some people argued on this.


I was only pointing out that an"IBO" arrow was not a type of arrow,but what the IBO uses in testing. You were saying that the IBO arrow you were useing was 396 grns. What I wrote was not compairing an arrow speed with or without veins.


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

satchmo said:


> I was only pointing out that an"IBO" arrow was not a type of arrow,but what the IBO uses in testing. You were saying that the IBO arrow you were useing was 396 grns. What I wrote was not compairing an arrow speed with or without veins.


ok we obviously didn't understood each other, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Whitey375 said:


> I have been doing my own testing with bows here, including the Destroyer. Here is what I came up with.
> http://blacktailcountry.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=977
> 
> I hope this helps, or at least sheds some light on something for ya.


Now this was helpful. Thank you!


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Chrono time at the range part Deux.*

Formerly posted the following results:

1.) Arrow: Easton ST Axis 400, 85 gr head total wt = 368 grains.
2.) My '07 Bowtech Guardian = 266 FPS (5 shots averaged High 268 - Lo 264)
3.) Hoyt Alphaburner = 298 FPS (5 shots Averaged High 299 - Low 292)
4.) Hoyt Maxxis 31 = 286 (5 shots averaged High 286 - low 286)

The saga continues:

5.) 2010 Bowtech Destroyer = 304 FPS (Same criteria as original post: 60# @ 29" draw, 368 grain Easton ST Axis 400)
6.) 2010 Bowtech Destroyer = 341 FPS @ 71# - 29" draw
7.) My '07 Bowtech Guardian (after cam timing) = 271 FPS (60# @ 29")
8.) My '07 Bowtech Guardian = 303 FPS (70# @ 29")

Sold my '07 Bowtech Guardian and purchased a 2010 Bowtech Destroyer 350. My setup: 65# @ 29" 370 gr arrow shooting 315 FPS.

Narrowed my purchase choice between the Bowtech Destroyer 350 and the Hoyt Alphaburner.

Deciding factor: the Destroyer 350 was SIGNIFICANTLY lighter, a tad quieter, 5 FPS faster, much easier to hold on draw & let down.


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

:rock:Well done sir. Shootin a :laser: now. I believe you are one of a long line of people that will make the wise choice this year. I shot the AlphaBurner, and STACKED arrows at 40 yards. I really love that Maxxis 31 as well, just very ho hum performance wise. The Destroyer is truly the "shooters' speed bow" IMO. I really like everything about the bow, but the only issue I have with it is the back of the grip, wish it was flatter, easily fixed though.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

*Nice work*

Just finished some testing of my own last night. Will post the results in a new thread.

Anyone got an "arm stretcher"? Sure would be nice to bring my DL up 2.5" to 29...

happy hunting, dv


----------

